# HELP puppy Biting & scratching herself constantly



## hollysmom (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi,
My puppy has been biting and scratching herself constantly. The rescue foster home she came from said she has had fleas in the past. When we got her on Friday we gave her a flea bath, as per the vet, and we saw 2 dead fleas. She was to the vet on Saturday and he said she was flea free and gave us frontline plus, which we put on her Sunday. We also got a call yesterday and the vet said her stool sample showed a parasite so she's now on medicine. They said the parasite shouldn't cause the itching. What could it be? I'm at a loss

I just wanted to add, I've also searched through her fur and see no critters or redness.


----------



## Kerna (Oct 24, 2007)

When my puppy had this problem the vet suggested switching shampoo. Have you bathed your dog recently besides the flea bath? For us this worked for about a week and then it was time for another bath. You could also ask your vet about possible allergies, that is my plan if the itching continues.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

What are you feeding her? My dog itched on Iams and Science Diet. My husband constantly asked, "Do you think he has fleas?" He is now on a food with no corn or wheat and he no longer itches. This is very common. This forum has lots of opinions and adice about food. Do some searching.


----------



## hollysmom (Oct 28, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> What are you feeding her? My dog itched on Iams and Science Diet. My husband constantly asked, "Do you think he has fleas?" He is now on a food with no corn or wheat and he no longer itches. This is very common. This forum has lots of opinions and adice about food. Do some searching.


She's on Iams and Pedigree...that's what the foster home was feeding her so we kept her on the same food. Very interesting. What kind of food do you give your dog?


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

a corn wheat soy free food is what I look for. Natural balance, solid gold, timberwolf, canadia,are a few of the better foodsmerrick is also a good one. You won't find them at the grocery store. Go to your local feed store and check out the selection


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I feed solid gold mmilennnium which they do carry at petco. Not all foods are best for all dogs but what you are feeding is worth moving up from. If you go to a boutique pet store that carries better food they will usually give you samples to try.


----------



## hollysmom (Oct 28, 2007)

My husband just picked up "Blue" dog food for her...its soy, corn and wheat free. Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## HRNewf (Nov 15, 2007)

We were feeding our Dog Iams & SC with the same problem. I would suggest Timberwolf - Black Forest and mix it in very slowly. We made the mistake of switching over too fast and we had to get meds from the vet to get the diarrhea to stop. The Black Forest mix has lower protein so it won't cause growth problems. I know this is an exhausting search, good luck!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

My pup was doing the same thing about 3 months old.. No fleas, vet checked her out and nothing amiss, have her on natural balance sweet potato and duck formula. Vet recommended some shampoo, microtec, it had stopped the problem. It even helped me when I got into some poison sumac on my hands within 3 days the rash was totally gone.


----------

